# Am I colour blind?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If memory serves the colour for committee members was a horrible orange (sorry Andrew!!)

It's much brighter now 

Next step 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi Dani, i noticed a change in colour, earlier this week


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is a bit "in your face" isn't it can we not have something calmer like black and white stripes ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pink with green polka dots


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

From the Admin logs it seems that John made the change, God knows why tho? :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks so much better... well done John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Looks so much better... well done John


+1 
Almost red now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, I own up - it was me. After a few complaints that the orange colour was a bit too light I started to wonder if it was possible to make a very subtle change that made it a little more acceptable and yet not so obvious that it either caused a problem or indeed if anyone would consciouly notice 

What's the consensus then? It can easily be changed back.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit bright for my liking


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Bit bright for my liking


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Bit bright for my liking


I think the new colour is just the same as your lovely TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit more vibrant I believe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Vibrant and sophisticated, just the way it ought to be :wink:


----------

